# I think I've created a monster!



## OldFatJoe (Apr 1, 2021)

Roxi is so smart and inquisitive. I love watching her and helping her learn how to do things that she doesn't get right on her own. Recently that means opening cabinet doors. I showed her which side of the door she needs to pull on to open it. Now kitchen and bathroom cabinets are always open. LOL. Everything is kitty proof though. No chemicals or anything she could get hurt on are stored down low and for the most part those low cabinets are empty. In the master bath I have a dual sink vanity with smallish 6"x12" drawers between the sinks. She learned to open the drawers on her own and likes to hang out in them! .

She loves to be on the desk when I'm using the computer so I've had to teach her the "lay down" command so she'll stop chasing the cursor and let me see the monitor. Now all I have to do is say it. No touching or signals. She understands English.

Fetching is comical. She has lots of furry little catnip mice that she loves to play with. I tossed one away from me a week or so ago and she retrieved it and dropped it at my feet. Now we play fetch for 15 - 20 minutes a day. She fetches better than any dog I've seen. 

I've posted before that I never considered myself a cat person but Roxi is crazy intelligent and relatively easy to train if I do it at *HER* pace. I think I've now officially become a cat person thanks to her. 

Joe


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

A smart cat and an excellent teacher......a great combination. Congratulations!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I also had a cat that liked to fetch. Lots of fun there.


----------

